# Bagged Milk 2: Electric Boogaloo



## bigbee99 (May 23, 2010)

For planners only. Have discussions here. Please, this is serious, and don't start talking nonsense, the planners know who they are


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Kirjava (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Bob (May 24, 2010)

Do you have any experience organizing or running a competition? How many competitions have you been to? What venues do you have available in NYC at reasonable cost?


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 24, 2010)

he's a 13 year old, what to ya expect


----------



## bigbee99 (May 24, 2010)

Bob said:


> Do you have any experience organizing or running a competition? How many competitions have you been to? What venues do you have available in NYC at reasonable cost?



No, a couple, and none yet.


----------



## aronpm (May 24, 2010)

WHY ARE YOU RESTRICTING THIS TO PLANNERS? SURE, JUPITER AND NEPTUNE ARE PRETTY BIG BUT PLUTO IS DEFINATELY A PLANNER TOO. MAYBE EARTH HAS ANIMALS AND PLANTS BUT MABEY PLUTO DOES TOO, SO IT SHOULD BE A PLANNER. I GREW UP WITH PLUTO BEING A PLANNER, SO THAT'S WHAT IT IS. gosh leave it alone. its not fair for the big planners to bully pluto and say its not a planner.


----------



## Tyson (May 24, 2010)

This competition is TOTALLY official.


----------



## shelley (May 24, 2010)

This is not how competition planning works. This is also not what the Official Competitions section is for.


----------



## riffz (May 24, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


>



I've never seen bagged milk that looks like that. The milk I always buy comes in clear bags:


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 24, 2010)

This competition can totally use the help and expertise of the Houston Cubing Association.


----------



## Edmund (May 24, 2010)

carton


----------



## Bob (May 24, 2010)

How can you possibly plan a competition having never been to one? That's just asinine.


----------



## coinman (May 24, 2010)

The swedish entrepreneur, Ruben Rausing, who invented the milk carton with his companion Erik Wallenberg and started the company Tetra pack actually made his family one of the riches on earth! The company has to date over 21000 employees. 




[/QUOTE]

In sweden there is no milk in plastic bags like this, only in cartons, isn't it hard to handle after opening?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 24, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any experience organizing or running a competition? *How many competitions have you been to?* What venues do you have available in NYC at reasonable cost?
> ...








Bob said:


> How can you possibly plan a competition having never been to one? That's just asinine.


----------



## Bob (May 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



Now ask me if I checked the order in which I asked the questions. (Spoiler below)



Spoiler



You guessed it, I'm too lazy.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 25, 2010)

riffz said:


> I've never seen bagged milk that looks like that. The milk I always buy comes in clear bags:



I feel so at home. <3


----------



## JustinJ (May 25, 2010)

coinman said:


> In sweden there is no milk in plastic bags like this, only in cartons, isn't it hard to handle after opening?



We use these:


----------



## Logan (May 25, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen bagged milk that looks like that. The milk I always buy comes in clear bags:
> ...



Fricken' Canadians and their weird milk containers!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 25, 2010)

Logan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



disgusting 2% milk. Whole milk is where its at.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 25, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> disgusting 2% milk. Whole milk is where its at.





On a good day, I can tell when it's not 1%.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 25, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > disgusting 2% milk. Whole milk is where its at.
> ...



Anything that isn't whole milk tastes watery to me.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 25, 2010)

why are there pictures of bagged milk?


----------



## Feryll (May 25, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> why are there pictures of bagged milk?



It would be very unlikely that a milk bag was coincidentally never ever photographed. Is that what happened to Big Foot?


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 25, 2010)

Did shelly change the title?


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 25, 2010)

Bob said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > bigbee99 said:
> ...



How can you not check the order of the questions you asked? thats just asinine


----------



## Samania (May 25, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > EnterPseudonym said:
> ...



Whole milk... *drools*

Unfortunately, all i have at my house is skim milk... Im not even sure if that stuff comes from cows.


----------



## xbrandationx (May 25, 2010)

we used to have milk bags in elementary school but now we have cartons. what is this thread about? and why do they serve milk with lunch?


----------



## Chapuunka (May 25, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> wand why do they serve milk with lunch?



Why *not* serve milk at lunch? Milk is just awesome.


----------



## Samania (May 25, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> xbrandationx said:
> 
> 
> > wand why do they serve milk with lunch?
> ...



School milk isn't. :\


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 25, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> why are there pictures of bagged milk?



Because the thread is called "Bagged Milk 2: Electric Boogaloo". Got a better idea of what pictures to put in here?


----------



## riffz (May 25, 2010)

1 percent all the way. Whole milk makes me want to puke.


----------



## fundash (May 25, 2010)

what about 4%???








Samania said:


> whole milk... *drools*
> 
> Unfortunately, all i have at my house is skim milk... Im not even sure if that stuff comes from cows.



No, it comes from mice


----------



## blade740 (May 25, 2010)

fundash said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > whole milk... *drools*
> ...



No, it obviously comes from skims.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 25, 2010)

blade740 said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...



so does that mean 4%, etc. comes form 4%s?


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 25, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > fundash said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## blade740 (May 25, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > fundash said:
> ...



No, it means 4% of it comes from cows, and 96% from other animals.


----------



## Sa967St (May 25, 2010)

Bagged Milk Adventures!
starring Laser Bunneh


----------



## cincyaviation (May 25, 2010)

fundash said:


> what about 4%???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4% is whole milk technically


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 25, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > what about 4%???
> ...



which is some kind of bad joke the British find funny?


----------

